# Vicor VI-B61-EU 300VDC in to 12VDC out 200W Electric Vehicle Converter EV



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anybody know if this converter will work on any voltage from 72 volts to 144? I thought I read somewhere that it did. If so a couple of these in parallel would work well in my application.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

ricklearned said:


> Does anybody know if this converter will work on any voltage from 72 volts to 144? I thought I read somewhere that it did. If so a couple of these in parallel would work well in my application.


I doubt it. You should be able to get the product spec from the Vicor web site. And I think this one is a booster module (B61) so may only work as a slave.


----------

